# Lost Connection "Media Disconnected" All Other Computers Work Fine



## gj-glow3bears (May 15, 2007)

So I finally fixed the crash my computer did yesterday.

But as expected, after the updates, the internet connection died.

We have 3 laptops, and one desktop. 2 of the laptops are Dell Inspiron 6000s, my brother's and mine, and another one is an ASUS. The desktop is an EMachine.

All three of the other computers are working the internet fine, then mine:

1: When I double-click the wireless network Im connecting to under "View Available Wireless Networks", it'd say "Waiting to connect..." then "Connected!" But when I refresh after it's "connected!", it would say "Not connected" next to the network name. =/

2: It would get stuck in "Acquiring Network Address".

3: It wouldn't end up at "Connected!" at all.

4: This was a problem a few days ago. It'd stay connected for a few minutes, then disconnect. But since my computer crashed, and I rebooted the computer with the recovery disk, it would just stay disconnected.

5: It would get stuck in "Repair" But under the "Disabling" step.

6: We ran ipconfig, and it said that the Media was disconnected, and it came up with the 0.0.0.0 ip address.

Help? ><
​


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First, I'd suggest you not use the formatting options to scatter the text all over the screen, it makes it very hard to read.

Are there any errors in Device Manager? If the NIC shows up there with no errors, let's try this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## gj-glow3bears (May 15, 2007)

Heh, Yeah sorry about that. I forgot about the formatting. =/

Anyway, I'll go try that right now.


----------



## gj-glow3bears (May 15, 2007)

When I type in netsh int ip reset reset.log, is anything supposed to show up under it?


----------



## gj-glow3bears (May 15, 2007)

Alright, I entered the two, but my internet STILL is not connecting. =[


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest driver for your wireless adapter. From Dell's web site if the wireless is integrated.


----------



## gj-glow3bears (May 15, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> Make sure you have the latest driver for your wireless adapter. From Dell's web site if the wireless is integrated.


Yes, I have recently installed the latest driver for the adapter. =/

Host name.......: GLENNDP
Primary Dns Suffix.........:
Node Type........: Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled.........: No
WINS Proxy Enabled.........: No

Ethernet Adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State.........: Media Disconnected
Description..........: Intel<R> PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
Physical Address........: 00-13-CE-2E-DB-A9


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

Start-Run then type CMD
then type

PING 127.0.0.1

What do you get?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With that wireless adapter I recommend using the Intel utility rather than Windows XP's WZC. Since you are having troubles, try it.


----------



## holyhunter75 (Jun 2, 2007)

Try this Brother.

Resolving Cable, DSL, or Other Broadband Internet Connection Problems (XP):
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...392&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN#

Troubleshooting network connection problems:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/maintain/troubleshoot.mspx#top

Set up a wireless network:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/setup/wireless.mspx

Set up a wired network:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/setup/wired.mspx#top

Troubleshoot device driver problems:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/support/driver.mspx#top

May God Bless you,
Take care,
Holy Hunter


----------

